# Appetizer Spread for my B-day



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 17, 2007)

So I Just turned 29 last week and had some close friends over for some drinks and appetizers before we went out... a lot of stuff i haven't made before, but i was pretty pleased with how it all turned out... 






​ 
(Counter Clockwise: Crispy Cheese & Curry lentil balls, Herb Cheese Stuffed Tomatoes, Thai Salad in Cucumber Cups, Crab and Camembert Dip, Mini Flatbread Pizza, Roasted Duck Crostini.)








Also printed out a nice menu to add to the occasion:




​​


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Jersey, what a beautiful table!! The appetizers look fantastic and the printed menu is delightful. I'll bet you had very few leftovers!
And btw, Happy Birthday! 29 is a great birthday - so good I actually turned 29 several years in a row!


----------



## tdejarnette (Dec 17, 2007)

That looks so good, wish I had been there!  Very nice looking. The menu is is nice touch, too. Belated Happy birthday to you and many more.


----------



## QSis (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful job, jersey!

Happy Belated Birthday to you!

Lee


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks everyone for the birthday wishes....

Fisher's mom - i think i may continue to turn 29 for the next several years as well


----------



## elaine l (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice job.  Would love to have been a guest!


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy 29th, JJ! 

You really did a beautiful job with your appetizers, and the menu is a very classy touch. I love your choice of platters, too.The whole thing is very impressive!
The only thing I would suggest is the use of a little garnish. A few dollars worth of curly parsley, ruffled leaf lettuce or kale can really set off your table. 
Cherry tomatoes, lemon or other citrus wedges, red grapes, olives, etc. wedged in here and there add a lot of color, and you'll be surprised at how much your guests will nibble on them.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful table, beautiful looking menu and beautiful looking appetizers.  A very happy birthday. 

I would however skip cooking on my birthday and allow others to spoil me a bit.  That's the most indulgent time for me  and I let my husband do chores and take me out if the weather is not terribly bad.  

Last year my son made me breakfast.  He made some strawberry fans and placed them in a plate and brought it to me.  That was super sweet.  

I hope you had a good time.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2007)

Wonderful job,  Jay.  The menu is something I like to do.  Sometimes I roll them like a scroll and tie  with a ribbon and set one a each guest's place.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Constance said:


> Happy 29th, JJ!
> 
> You really did a beautiful job with your appetizers, and the menu is a very classy touch. I love your choice of platters, too.The whole thing is very impressive!
> The only thing I would suggest is the use of a little garnish. A few dollars worth of curly parsley, ruffled leaf lettuce or kale can really set off your table.
> Cherry tomatoes, lemon or other citrus wedges, red grapes, olives, etc. wedged in here and there add a lot of color, and you'll be surprised at how much your guests will nibble on them.



thanks for the tips, ill definetly try and spice it up with some garnishes next time!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Wonderful job,  Jay.  The menu is something I like to do.  Sometimes I roll them like a scroll and tie  with a ribbon and set one a each guest's place.
> 
> Happy Birthday!



yeah i think the menu's are fun and add something to the diner, everyone got a kick out of it


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yakuta said:


> Beautiful table, beautiful looking menu and beautiful looking appetizers.  A very happy birthday.
> 
> I would however skip cooking on my birthday and allow others to spoil me a bit.  That's the most indulgent time for me  and I let my husband do chores and take me out if the weather is not terribly bad.
> 
> ...



thanks!!!!

yeah its nice to be pampered, but for me cooking is more of a ME thing anyhow


----------



## Bilby (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks very appetising - lots of my sort of food little and varied!!  Hey JJ, I'm turning 40 in a couple of weeks. Fancy jumping on a jet and making me dinner?? LOL ;-)


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Looks very appetising - lots of my sort of food little and varied!!  Hey JJ, I'm turning 40 in a couple of weeks. Fancy jumping on a jet and making me dinner?? LOL ;-)



If you can spring for the air fare, then im in!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 18, 2007)

ah... big pidgeon???

[Ooh, and I forgot to wish you a happy birthday!!  Remiss of me - got sidetracked by the yummy food!!]


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday! What a beautiful table and the food looks amazing! I like the menu idea too - great job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Dec 18, 2007)

Michelemarie said:


> Happy Birthday! What a beautiful table and the food looks amazing! I like the menu idea too - great job! Thanks for sharing!



thanks so much!!!


----------

